

Case Study: Pre-Launch Traffic Strategies for Startups - davidw
http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2012/10/16/case-study-13-pre-launch-traffic-strategies-for-startups-part-1-of-3/

======
emilioolivares
Thanks OP, there are definitely some good tips in this article. They require
hard work and tears but they seem to work.

